# kernel 2.6.23-r8 Large memory support wont work

## james563

Hello

I upgraded kernel today and i  have high mem  enabled, kernel is 2.6.23-r8, But still it only show 3.5GBs. It was showing full 6 GB on old kernel.

Any suggestions ?

Regards

James

----------

## jcat

Hi,

Can you post the output of

```
zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i highmem
```

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tarpman

 *jcat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i highmem
> ```
> ...

 

useless use of cat.

```
zgrep -i highmem /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## jcat

 *tarpman wrote:*   

>  *jcat wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i highmem
> ```
> ...

 

Oh, how embarrassing!   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## gryzor

 *tarpman wrote:*   

>  *jcat wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i highmem
> ```
> ...

 

... because having a script invoking sed and other crap, is so much more clever!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## james563

Hello

Thanks for the replies, Here is the output

zgrep -i highmem /proc/config.gz

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

----------

## james563

Hello

By the way i am telling genkernel to load a specific config file and in that file i have this

cat kernelconfig |grep -i highmem

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

I am checking may be genkernel is not actually using that file.

Regards

James

----------

## james563

Hello

Ok it seems genkernel is not paying attention to the kernelconfig file i specified. I always use same process to use a specific config file for genkernel and it workedok,  but this time for some reason genkernel is not using it even i loaded it before compiling kernel.

Regards

James

----------

## jcat

Yes, it seems that your currently running kernel config is not correct.

When I use Genkernel, I tend to do the following basic steps.

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/x86/kernel-config-2.6

genkernel all --menuconfig

```

then I update grub accordingly.  That will automatically do a "makeoldconfig" on your currently running config, and allow you to tweak it before it's compiled.

Hope that helps.

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## tarpman

 *gryzor wrote:*   

> ... because having a script invoking sed and other crap, is so much more clever! 

 

...script?

Oh dear.  Now it's my turn to be embarrassed!   :Shocked: 

----------

## platojones

This works for me:

```

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

```

----------

